# Can you give Clavamox and probiotics together?



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

It's a good idea to incorporate probiotics with antibiotic treatment.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Why not try a different antibiotic if she has diarrhea with Clavamox??


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

generally yes, but don't give them within about 3-4 hours of each other. They sort of negate each other!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Agree with Barb-make sure to give them a few hours apart. Usually the antibiotic first and then the probiotic.

I have had some success with not giving the probiotic until we are ready to stop the antibiotics, since the antibiotic continually kills the good bacteria from the probiotic (assuming the dog is not having issues while on the antibiotic). I start it a day or so before the last antibiotic is given.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you for the responses. Today is my vets day off.

The antibiotic is actually, Clavaspetin, which I believe is just a chewable form of Clavamox. The vet felt this was the safest antibiotic to use. I usually do start the probiotics as I am finishing the antibiotics, but her poops are starting to get soft. I will definitely give them separately.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I always believed you had to space them,but I have been told that is not the case...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Purina makes Forti-Flora, you could call them and ask. I've called their vet staff a couple of times and find them to be insanely helpful.
You can probably find the contact information on the forti-flora website.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

My vet is back today. She said it was not necessary to give them separately, but would recommend it and continue it for a couple of days after the antibiotics are done.

Thanks, I will have to remember that about Purina.


----------

